# Giant Robots



## Zero (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey, huge robots are set to duke it out in one year's time between Japan and the US:

Japan and America agree to put giant fighting robots into battle - Telegraph

Looks like the Japanese robotic beast is already at an advanced stage:






On a more serious note (maybe), if these things could handle the recoil, etc and could be equipped with heavy weaponry and have decent armour, could they "soon" be implemented into actual modern warfare and replace tanks, etc in some scenarios?


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 7, 2015)

Reminds me of Titanfall. In a lot of resepcts the Tank is viewed as being obsolete. Whether that is true or not wholey, not sure. Probably depends on what make up of an army. In the future I have always thought that vehicles like this would be used for hostile environments like Mars for example.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 8, 2015)

I am hard pressed to see these replacing tanks.  Tanks are far harder to kill and are far faster and can carry more weight (armor, weapons) due having greater surface contact of the treads/wheels compared to two feet.  A mecha/robot with feet will have a higher pressure per area on the foot making them less useful in muddy terrain.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 8, 2015)

I love giant robots, Battletech, Pacific Rim, Transformers etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But realistically they are too big targets (compared to tanks with low profiles), too much can go wrong with the joints etc and they are too slow. They might be good against _Kaiju_ tho


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jul 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Reminds me of Titanfall. In a lot of resepcts the Tank is viewed as being obsolete. Whether that is true or not wholey, not sure. Probably depends on what make up of an army. In the future I have always thought that vehicles like this would be used for hostile environments like Mars for example.



Sounds like you've played Armored Core.






 Cool link. I agree with Cirdan. They are going to need to get a lot more awesome before they're awesome. Or perhaps of specialized uses or equipment. Like those little RC bomb threat car things. Or fighting Megalon. 
Jet Jaguar kick ***. (Right) Reprogrammed himself to grow larger to fight Megalon. (Left) xD Best thing ever.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 8, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Sounds like you've played Armored Core.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but I am a Xbox snob  I think it was called Mech Warrior on the  PC for me. Good game and a similar thing to Titanfall. Mind you that was back in the day, probably in the days of the original P4's


----------



## Blindside (Jul 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Sorry but I am a Xbox snob  I think it was called Mech Warrior on the  PC for me. Good game and a similar thing to Titanfall. Mind you that was back in the day, probably in the days of the original P4's



"Back in the day of the original P4s" heh, not quite, first Mechwarrior was in 1989 so the 386 was the place to be.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 9, 2015)

Blindside said:


> "Back in the day of the original P4s" heh, not quite, first Mechwarrior was in 1989 so the 386 was the place to be.



Was it that long ago  Still on the Amiga then myself, got a Megadrive about a year later lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Transk53 (Jul 12, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


>









But the Japanese can be a little, er, surprising.

Godzilla is officially named Tokyo s tourism ambassador made Japanese citizen Geek-Cetera Geek.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Orange Lightning (Jul 14, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Sorry but I am a Xbox snob  I think it was called Mech Warrior on the  PC for me. Good game and a similar thing to Titanfall. Mind you that was back in the day, probably in the days of the original P4's



Xbox snob? How is that even possible? xD 

And that picture......it's the greatest masterpiece of photography that humankind has ever achieved.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jul 14, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


>



Looks like the original Star Trek. xD

I forget that super sentai is a whole genre in Japan. All we got in the US was Power Rangers. It continues to boggle my mind that, no, it's not just that....it's a whole genre and they make tons of them. I find it simultaneously hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 14, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> Xbox snob? How is that even possible? xD
> 
> And that picture......it's the greatest masterpiece of photography that humankind has ever achieved.



Yeah okay  Well Nintendo will not be the same, rest in gaming heaven Satoru! If I could afford a Devil's Canyon i7, the console would be the wind down


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jul 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah okay  Well Nintendo will not be the same, rest in gaming heaven Satoru! If I could afford a Devil's Canyon i7, the console would be the wind down



I switched to PC long ago. Less upgrading. And I'm going to always have a laptop anyway. I'm writing on an HP ENVY 17-k011nr with a Intel Core i7-451OU CPU. It's quite the beast of a laptop. 

I must say though. There's something about playing on a console. Sitting on the couch with a big screen and such that I kind of miss. Feels different somehow. Definitely better gaming though. More convenient too.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 21, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> I switched to PC long ago. Less upgrading. And I'm going to always have a laptop anyway. I'm writing on an HP ENVY 17-k011nr with a Intel Core i7-451OU CPU. It's quite the beast of a laptop.
> 
> I must say though. There's something about playing on a console. Sitting on the couch with a big screen and such that I kind of miss. Feels different somehow. Definitely better gaming though. More convenient too.



Agree the console is more convenient for that quick easy and blast, but would depend on the game for me. Games like GTA and Halo I find easier because of the controller aspect. A good old RTS though is still king on the rig. Plus for me building and overclocking it makes it more personal. A console just feels unloved. Yeah all components and such like, but no satisfaction like firing up the PC for the first time and hearing her purr.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jul 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Agree the console is more convenient for that quick easy and blast, but would depend on the game for me. Games like GTA and Halo I find easier because of the controller aspect. A good old RTS though is still king on the rig. Plus for me building and overclocking it makes it more personal. A console just feels unloved. Yeah all components and such like, but no satisfaction like firing up the PC for the first time and hearing her purr.



A PC does feel more personal. Just more.....customized. Acclamated to your liking. Plus, you have a lot more options at your disposal. You aren't quite so much a dog to the whims of the producers. Quite the issue nowadays I hear. 

Ever own a game, and try to play the exact same game on an emulator? It's just not the same. Gotta buy the original for the real experience. Bought Yoshi's Island for the SNES the other day, but it turned out there was an issue with a battery in the cartridge or SNES or something. Saving doesn't work. :/


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 23, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> A PC does feel more personal. Just more.....customized. Acclamated to your liking. Plus, you have a lot more options at your disposal. You aren't quite so much a dog to the whims of the producers. Quite the issue nowadays I hear.
> 
> Ever own a game, and try to play the exact same game on an emulator? It's just not the same. Gotta buy the original for the real experience. Bought Yoshi's Island for the SNES the other day, but it turned out there was an issue with a battery in the cartridge or SNES or something. Saving doesn't work. :/



Don't you have to go to a save point. I remember on the old consoles that save points were a bit tricky. One of my all time favs Blitzkrieg used to penalise on saves if you saved to often. Game points were compromised. One of the issues that devs and producers have, is that they have to test and bench on reference hardware. The nVidia releases will include the stock GTX 970 for example.The likes of ASUS and MSI will take the reference architecture and make changes to VRAM capacity and clock speed to aspire to the holy grail, IE the killer card. Devs like EA and such like will try to optimise FPS and all the other goody's like filtering and textures, but are still limited to native game code and engines. Then you have to add on-line games like Star Wars The Old Republic which have to rely on a broad platform of hardware. So you may have great inherent acceleration, but the game is based on a broad setting environment. As such GPU's can out strip native settings. IE, the game would still look a little Ford Focus rather than a Lambo. Consoles mitigate this by the development kit with which devs have to build a game with. In that way consoles will always be optimised. For example that is pretty much why GTA 5 has only just had a PC release, or still pending.


----------

